# Buxton Day 8



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

A bit windy, north at 30 to 35, but not cold, maybe low 60's. Low tide 8:56 am, high at 3:05 pm with another low at 9:32 pm. Rough seas, 3' to 5' easy with white caps off onto the horizon. As the day went on the wind picked up and seas got really rough, up to at least 8'. You had to cast waaaaaay to the north just to get it to land in front of you. One of those days you couldn't tell if the little guys were biting. Luckily, the bluefish were aggressive so no issue telling when they hit a bait!

3 ounces holding easy, nothing for current again, just wind on the line. Fun morning bite in spite of the wind. I had 6 bluefish in the first 7 casts, one came off in the surf. Jay had not had a bite yet and looks over, "What hooks are you using?". "Same as yours, right from the same package we rigged up with this morning." I deck another one. "What are you using for bait?" "Mullet, same as you from the same bait cooler." I unhook another one and toss it back. "That sure looks like fun." I reminded him that I told him where the fish are and it is not with his far cast. Me mentioned that he had noticed my little "Fairy Flip" and that I wasn't actually casting out. By that time the sun poked up above the clouds and the morning bite shut down for us. I had to laugh. My own fishing buddy, standing 10 feet away from me. I explained where the fish are and he still casted out too far. He watched me do a short flip out, hook a fish, and he still overcast the fish.

He did catch on and caught fish for the 2 hour to high tide bite, though not as many because he was still fishing 10' or so from the dropoff. I saved one of the morning bluefish for bait and he used that, I stuck with cut mullet. The catching was sporatic and slow all day, but we did unhook fish. lots of bluefish, some mullet, spot and one trout.

New neighbors across the deck so we will have competition up here. We talked and I filled them in. They caught a few bluefish for the evening bite, up close, and were pretty happy.


----------

